# Filterstart



## Roeri (11. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

welche Starter Bakterien könnt Ihr mir empfehlen???

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Ulli (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hallo Roeri,

momentan brauchst Du keinen Filter starten wollen, das Wasser ist zu kalt, es sei denn Du hast geheizt?
Ich habe die hier schon mal verwendet, Filter lief auch problemlos und relativ schnell an. Ob das an den Bakkis lag, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Ich verwende generell Produkte dieser Firma sehr gerne, habe schon Futter, Medikamente und anderes gekauft, war bisher immer klasse!

http://koi-discount.de/teichpflege/bakterien/takazumi-shinji/takazumi-eco-nitrifix.html

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nori (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Ich verwende den Filterstarter von SÖLL - kostet so um die 12,- € und reicht für 15000 Liter.
Ich aktiviere meinen Filter aber erst wieder Anfang April - die erste Woche läuft auch kein UVC.
Das ist aber auch schon das einzige Pulverchen was ich ins Waser kippe ...


Gruß Nori


----------



## Roeri (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten.
Will den Filter jetzt noch nicht starten geht mir darum dann das passende zu haben.
Danke nochmal


mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Olli.P (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hi,

ich verwende *keine* Filterstarter............ 

Zum einen sollten im Teich selbst, nach dem letzten Umbau vor vier Jahren genug Anfangs Bakterien im Teich vorhanden sein, zum anderen bleiben die beiden Biokammern den ganzen Winter über mit Belüftung und Wasser gefüllt. So kann ich, wenn's den Winter über warme Phasen gibt, immer mit Max. 40% Leistung den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Und bin mit dieser Lösung bislang gut gefahren!


----------



## I.koi (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

*Hi Roeri*

Ich würde keinen Starterbaktis empfehlen, diese sind zu Hoch konzentriert und die Kulturen sterben dir ab (Nahrungsmangel).

*Doch auch ich habe dir einen Tipp wie du dein Filter einfahren kannst ohne viel Aufwand:*

Was ein Filter benötigt sind so genannte Milchsäure- Hefe Bakterien, die dir die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen.
Gleichzeitig verringern Sie aber auch Algenwachstum. Wichtig an dieser ganzen Filtereinfahrerei ist es, es langsam anzugehen wie Olli schon schrieb.
Ein toter Filter nach zwei Wochen macht dir mehr Ärger wie alles andere wenn die Starterbaktis hin sind.

Schalte deinen Filter bei 10 Grad + Wassertemperatur ein und max. mit 2/3 deiner Pumpenleistung. Solltest du eine UV Lampe haben, dann lass diese bitte ausgeschaltet. Solch eine Lampe nimmt man nur in Notfällen zum Abkeimen des Wassers in Betrieb.
Lass dein Filter ca. 1 Woche einfach so laufen. Wichtig für einen guten Filter ist es, dass du Ihn belüftest. Dass heißt, einfach 1-2 Ausströmer in den Filter legen, aber so das er nicht deine Filtermedien durchwirbelt. Also am Rand des Filtereinlauf sowie in der Mitte denn, Baktis brauchen Sauerstoff um Arbeiten zu können. Meist reicht es nicht auswelche nur im Teich zu haben.

Nach einer Woche gibst du dann nur etwas sehr wenig Fitter in deinen Filter und nur in die erste Kammer, die Nährstoffe daraus benötigen deine angesiedelten Baktis um sich zu vermehren.

Ich persönlich helfe meinem Filter da etwas. Aber auf natürliche Weise, indem ich von Happykoi die Aqua5 Dry sowie ie flüssigen Baktis ins Teichwasser sowei in den Filter gebe. Das sind natürliche Dinge, die als Baktis genau die Eigenschaften haben für dein Filter. wenn du diese richtig anwendest hast du ohne UV-C und Ozon kristalklares Wasser.

Mein Teich steht mitten in der Sonne ohne Schutz und ich habe klares Wasser, obwohl ich keinerlei Pflanzen im Teich habe.

Ich hoffe das ich dir Helfen konnte, wenn du Fragen hast dann schreib mir einfach eine PN

Ansonsten hast du hier im Forum auch super Leute die Jahrelang schon Kois haben und dir gerne Helfen.


Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Moonlight (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Reinpullern ...  ... hilft wirklich und ist der beste Filterstarter den es gibt. 
Und sogar noch umso 

Mandy


----------



## Roeri (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hallo Stephan,

also Aqua5 Dry sind das diese zwei kleinen Dosen???
Und wie heissen die flüssigen Bakterien???


mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Reinpullern ...  ... hilft wirklich und ist der beste Filterstarter den es gibt.


Roeri,
das reinstrullern ist eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, die Bakterien im Frühjahr, auf natürliche Weise mit Nahrung (Ammonium) zu versorgen.
Wenn du dann mit dem Füttern richtig anfängst, haben sich dann schon genügend gebildet.

Die Empfehlung von Olli.P ist auch sehr hilfreich, da die zum vermehren O² benötigen.

Vergiss die "Produkte" und füttere am Anfang langsam, dann kommen die Bakterien von ganz alleine.
Für einen ganz neuen Filter ohne Bakterienfilm sind diese Hilfsmittel schon mal eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Nicht zu vergessen (und ich habe verdammt gute Erfahrung damit gemacht): Etwas Filterschlamm aud dem Filter eines eingefahrenen Aquariums!

LG Ronny


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hallo Roeri,
bevor Dich weitere Leute verunsichern - es gibt Phasen im Leben eines Filters, in denen er nicht optimal arbeitet !
Gerade der Übergang zum Frühjahr ist ein solcher. Aus diesen Gründen helfen Starterbakterien weniger, da einfach die Wassertemperaturen über die im Filter ablaufenden Prozesse entscheiden. Der Bereich 5..15°C ist gerade ein wichtiger . 
Zum Herbst hin stört der gleiche Effekt weniger, wel das Wasser sich schneller abkühlt, als Schadstoffe überhand nehmen (während der Aufwärmphase im Frühjahr ist dem leider nicht so, weil wir vorher einen langen Winter hatten). Damit ist auch klar, warum nicht im kalten Winter die meisten Fische sterben, sondern danach .
Filterbakterien sind damit eine "einmalige" Angelegenheit für besondere Situationen am Teich, aber meiner Meinung nach keine regelmäßige Angelegenheit wie Fischfutter.


----------



## I.koi (3. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hi

Na konntest du das Gitter verwenden??


----------



## Roeri (3. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hallo Stephan,

ja bin gerade am bauen.
Danke nochmal


mfg Roeri aus dem Unterharz


----------



## Roeri (6. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht????

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10L-Biologischer-Filterstarter-fur-Koi-Teich-Starter-/290873143151?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item43b963ef6f


mfg Roeri


----------



## francis89 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

hallo leute,


Ich hatte mir vor Zwei Wochen diese http://koi-discount.de/teichpflege/...t-bakterien/koi-discount-filterbakterien.html Filterbakterien mit einer anderen bestellung mit geordert! 
Nun habe ich sie im Karton im Gartenhaus vergessen nun hat sie dicke backen gemacht! :/

kann ich die wieder auftauen und dann trotzdem noch verwenden oder kann ich die jetzt wegwerfen ?!? 

Gruß Francis


----------



## francis89 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*



francis89 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> 
> Ich hatte mir vor Zwei Wochen diese http://koi-discount.de/teichpflege/...t-bakterien/koi-discount-filterbakterien.html Filterbakterien mit einer anderen bestellung mit geordert!
> ...




bitte um schnelle antwort, denn das Zeug stinkt wie sau (leider hat die Flasche nen kleinen Riss durch den Frost) !?


----------



## schnuffi0984 (13. März 2013)

francis89 schrieb:


> bitte um schnelle antwort, denn das Zeug stinkt wie sau (leider hat die Flasche nen kleinen Riss durch den Frost) !?



Hi. 
Ich denke das die Bakterien hinüber sein dürften. Habe dafür aber keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht deine Teich Temperatur. Aber unter 16ºC Wasser Temperatur brauchst du kein Filtetstarter ins Wasser kippen. Das wird dann nur wenig nutzen bringen.


----------



## francis89 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*



schnuffi0984 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich denke das die Bakterien hinüber sein dürften. Habe dafür aber keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht deine Teich Temperatur. Aber unter 16ºC Wasser Temperatur brauchst du kein Filtetstarter ins Wasser kippen. Das wird dann nur wenig nutzen bringen.



ja ist schon klar wollte im Frühjahr meine neue Helx tonne und filter in betrieb nehmen! also erst wenn das Wasser 12°c hat 

Biologisch ist es ja so dass viele Bakterien auch wenn eingefroren nicht absterben sie vermehren  
sich nur nicht !!! nun  bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Ich hab auch so eine stinkende Brühe noch unbenutzt rumstehen.

Die Bakterien vertragen viel mehr als man denkt. Wenn du sie über die trockenen __ Hel-X kippst werden die sich auch ansiedeln. Ich hab auch noch eine Tonne draußen rumstehen, die ich letzten Herbst mit Bakterien geimpft habe.


----------



## francis89 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so eine stinkende Brühe noch unbenutzt rumstehen.
> 
> Die Bakterien vertragen viel mehr als man denkt. Wenn du sie über die trockenen __ Hel-X kippst werden die sich auch ansiedeln. Ich hab auch noch eine Tonne draußen rumstehen, die ich letzten Herbst mit Bakterien geimpft habe.



also kann ich die noch nehmen ohne Probleme für die Fische?! :beten


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2013)

*AW: Filterstart*

Schütte das Zeug über das __ Hel-X und rühre bis zum Frühling ab und an mal ordentlich durch.
Temperatur sollte schon etwas höher sein. Auch eine Belüftung ist möglich.

Du kannst sie auch noch etwas mit Nahrung versorgen. Koipisse (es geht auch die von dir) enthält diese.
Den Rest kippst du dann weg und schüttest das angeimpfte Hel-X dann im Frühjar in den Filter.
Es hat dann schon einen Bakterienfilm, der mit den Anforderungen langsam wächst.


----------

